# Strikethrough Formatting? - A more transparent way of editing



## andromeda (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone know of a way to apply strikethrough formatting to text?  I've done a search of keyboard shortcuts specific to vBulettin/forums but have yet to find any.  If this isn't possible, is it it feasible that a strikethrough formatting button could be added to the current lineup of bold, italics and underline?  

The reason I bring this up is bc I think being able to format something with strikethrough allows for more transparent editing.  It probably seems trivial, but there are many instances when an "ETA" addendum or even providing "a reason for edit" don't suffice.  Sometimes I don't want to add something, but I want to edit my post while still acknowledging what I originally wrote - this is where strikethrough would come in.  For example, from an Engadget blog post earlier today [relevant part in purple]:

*Zune HD specs fill in the blanks on video format support, battery life and more - Update: now with more, better!*

by *Richard Lawler* 

 posted Aug 13th 2009 at 3:28PM
​ Now that everything Zune HD is official and available for pre-order, Microsoft has seen fit to loose official specs, putting to rest -- at least until we can do a full hands on -- questions about what to expect from the OLED touchscreen packing device. From dimensions (52.7 mm x 102.1 mm x 8.9 mm, 2.6 oz) to battery life (24 hours for music with wireless off, up to 4 hours of video) and charge time (3 hours, 2 hours to 90%.) While the offical site (incorrectly) currently lists max video res at barely-better-than-DVD 720 x 480, we contacted Microsoft and received the official specs on video support, and if for some reason you needed to hear it again: the Tegra chip is a beast. Ready for HDTV playback when it's plugged into the AV dock, the Zune software supports up to 1280 x 720, 30 frames per second at a max 14 Mbps bitrate for WMV HD and h.264 sources. Confirmed still a bummer? No wireless video streaming from the Zune Video Marketplace, though the specs do indicate that purchases and rentals will work across all three screens, PC, Zune and Xbox 360. Check the corrected specs after the break, now all that's left is getting some alone time with one.

*Update*: Microsoft has hit us with the corrected & updated spec list with a slight change to battery and charge specs: 33 hours of life playing music with no wireless, up to 8.5 hours of video. 3 hours to charge from PC, 2 hours via AC adapter. Hopefully that's long enough to cover your one man rave in the woods far away from A/C outlets. Check the PDF for yourself, but beware, as Microsoft has informed us one typo remains, as the Zune HD can hold up to 22 / 48 hours (16GB / 32GB) of video optimized for the device, no matter what the official sheet says.

ETA:  The first purple section had strikethrough formatting, which appeared while I was composing this post, but I see it didn't carry over once I submitted the post.  You can click the link in the title to see what I'm referring to.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 13, 2009)

On another board I'm on, strike through is [ s ] [ / s ] 

Not sure if it works here. 

 Lets's see 

Nope.


----------



## lilikoi (Jan 24, 2022)

JustKiya said:


> On another board I'm on, strike through is [ s ] [ / s ]
> 
> Not sure if it works here.
> 
> ...



it looks like it did!

P.S. I'm on a macbook pro


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 25, 2022)

It worked!


JustKiya said:


> On another board I'm on, strike through is [ s ] [ / s ]
> 
> Not sure if it works here.
> 
> ...


----------



## snoop (Jan 25, 2022)

There's also a strikethrough button.  It's alongside bold, italics, and underline.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jan 25, 2022)

snoop said:


> There's also a strikethrough button.  It's alongside bold, italics, and underline.


You are da 
bomb dot com
rock!

Never noticed
it before.


----------



## snoop (Jan 25, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> You are da
> bomb dot com
> rock!
> 
> ...



I only found it yesterday, myself!


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2022)

I didn't know that

But I know now.  Thank you!


----------

